# برنامج تصميم المنازل Ashampoo Home Designer 1.0.0



## mahmoud hasan90 (20 فبراير 2012)

البرنامج أداة إحترافية ثلاثية الأبعاد - لتصميم المنازل للجميع. و يتيح لك البرنامج التجربة بقدر ما تريد! له القدرة على عرض تصميم الغرف من الداخل والخارج من أي مكان يساعدك على تجنب الأخطاء المكلفة -- يتيح لك استعراض الغرفة كما لو كنت فيها -- وليس هذا مساويا لإلقاء نظرة على رسمة بقلم الرصاص على الورق.







للتحميل

part 1 


part 2
​


----------



## الغريب2007 (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Ma7ame7o (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ع البرنامج الهايل دة 
وياريت يبعتلى شرح بالعربى ان امكن 
او فيديوهات لكيفية استخدامة


----------



## انور الاستشاري (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بك :: ممكن رفع البرنامج على روابط اخرى


----------



## hassanihisham (20 فبراير 2012)

مشكور :: ممكن رفع البرنامج على روابط اخرى


----------



## هيثم محمد على (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (20 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## asaleh2012 (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ولكن لو تكرمتوا اخي مشكورين لا أمرين رفع البرنامج على روابط اخرى بسب حجب هذة الروابط في بعض الدول العربيه ولكي تعم الفائدة للجميع
وشكرا


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (21 فبراير 2012)

جاري الرفع على سيرفرات اخرى


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (21 فبراير 2012)

روابط ميديا فاير

part 1


part 2
​


----------



## م.ام علي (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## boushy (26 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ولكن لو تكرمتوا اخي مشكورين لا أمرين رفع البرنامج على روابط اخرى بسب حجب هذة الروابط في بعض الدول العربيه ولكي تعم الفائدة للجميع
وشكرا*​


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (27 فبراير 2012)

ان شاء الله هحاول ارفعه على hotfile


----------



## فؤاد احمد (27 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وكثر الله خيرك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (1 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيل على البرنامج


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (7 مارس 2012)

اتمنى يكون افادكم


----------



## انور الاستشاري (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك بعد ان حملت البرنامج و نصبته :: واجهتني مشكلة تفعيل الكراك ممكن شرح بالصور أو شرح فيديو يوضح تنصيب و تفعيل الكراك

شكرا لك


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (7 مارس 2012)

عند تفعيل ال keygn افصل النت من عندك اثناء التفعيل


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (7 مارس 2012)

ان شاء الله بعد قليل هرفع بالصور طريقه تسطيب وتفعيل البرنامج


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (7 مارس 2012)

طريقه تفعيل البرنامج 

هنا


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك و وفقك الله لإستجابتك السريعه بتوضيح طريقة التفعيل للبرنامج من الكراك

*لي طلب اخر لك و هو عمل فيديو شرح توضيحي لعمل البرنامج او رفع صور توضح كيفية رسم البيوت*

بصراحه البرنامج شكله رائع :: و مشكوره جهودك الله يوفقك


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (8 مارس 2012)

ان شاء الله هنزل شرح بسيط لعمل البرنامج


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (9 مارس 2012)

ياريت اى حد من اللى حملو البرنامج يرفع الكيجن لانه امسح من عندى


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (9 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (11 مارس 2012)

الشكر لله ويارب يكون افادكم


----------

